

Intro to MaidSafe: what it is, how it works, and how it compares to Bitcoin - eblanshey
http://blanshey.com/introduction-to-maidsafe-what-it-is-how-it-works-and-how-it-compares-to-bitcoin/

======
opendomain
Maidsafe is an interesting idea, but has two serious problems: the transaction
algorithm is different from and so may not be as good as Bitcoin.

The other bigger problem is that a majority of the coins are premined.

Maidsafe took millions of dollars from people and stil has not come out with a
product - even an public MVP after years.

Stay far away

~~~
eblanshey
> the transaction algorithm is different from and so may not be as good as
> Bitcoin.

So you're saying if it's not like Bitcoin, it's not as good?

> The other bigger problem is that a majority of the coins are premined.

30% is not a majority.

They've got a testnut running and plenty of code to back them up.

